# v groove tongue and goove bits



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. I'm trying to match some t&g interior paneling that we installed 30 years ago. The company that manufactured it is out of business and I've tried to find another company without success. So, I've decided to try to make it myself but am having trouble finding a router bit that matches the paneling.

It is 3/8" aspen v groove t&g. The groove is 1/8" wide and 1/4" deep. The bit needs to have 1/4" shank.

I've located a company in Montrose, CO that has 3/8" rough cut aspen and think I can finish it myself with the proper bit to match the paneling that we have.

Bill


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill... a picture and a sketch showing v-angle and tongue dimensions will help others here help you.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill...

this might suite your needs nicely:

V-Tongue & Groove Bit Set 1 3/4OD,3/4-7/8TH,1/2SH-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jim,

Not sure how to add a picture or a sketch.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I'm trying to match some t&g interior paneling that we installed 30 years ago. The company that manufactured it is out of business and I've tried to find another company without success. So, I've decided to try to make it myself but am having trouble finding a router bit that matches the paneling.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - Welcome to the forum
I think the issue on the bit will be the 1/4" shank. I have found a few t&g in 1/4" shank but none with the v-groove.
I'm having some trouble visualizing the profile. The groove is * 1/8" wide* and *1/4" deep*. Sounds more like a slot
I am also wondering how thick the stock you are getting will end up. 3/8" rough cut likely won't be much over 1/4" finished.


----------



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

John,

I have taken a photo of the T&G panels but not sure how to get it in the message!

Bill


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Flyer said:


> John,
> 
> I have taken a photo of the T&G panels but not sure how to get it in the message!
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

If you hit the "advanced reply" or "reply with quote" you will see a few extra options under the text window. One of them is "manage attachments". Select this option, and then just fill in the blanks and you will be able to attach a pic.


----------



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

*T&G attachment*



BrianS said:


> Hi Bill. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> If you hit the "advanced reply" or "reply with quote" you will see a few extra options under the text window. One of them is "manage attachments". Select this option, and then just fill in the blanks and you will be able to attach a pic.


Brian,

I'll give it a try. I think I have the photo attached.

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

It takes a 1/2" router the norm, it must be done in one pass 

2 pc 1/2"SH V-Joint V-noth Tongue&Groove Router bit Set - eBay (item 130380439506 end time May-03-10 20:04:51 PDT)

#7736 1/2" SHANK
MLCS Tongue and Groove Router Router Bits

===========



Flyer said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'll give it a try. I think I have the photo attached.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bill. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you participate in our forums.


----------



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Bj,

Looks like exactly what I need, except for the 1/2" shank. I have a Makita router with a 1/4" shank. However, maybe it's time to step up to another router that will give me more flexibility.

All of the responses have been a great help. Thanks to everyone who responded to this newbie.

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

The bit removes a ton of stock at one time that's why you need 1/2" router to take it on ..stop by Sears and pickup one of the router combo kits for about a 100.oo bucks then you will be a happy camper.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...inate+Trimmers&prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


========



Flyer said:


> Bj,
> 
> Looks like exactly what I need, except for the 1/2" shank. I have a Makita router with a 1/4" shank. However, maybe it's time to step up to another router that will give me more flexibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Bj and all,

Looks like exactly what I need. Thanks for everyone's input.

Bill


----------

